# The NBA... another league of hypocrites



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

So the GM of the Houston Rockets Tweets out how we should stand with the pro democracy movement in Hong Kong and then has to take his Tweet down.. China is no longer going to provide a feed for the Lakers preseason game...the NBA gets big bucks doing business in China and doesn't want to risk that relationship so there is pressure to fire the Rockets GM. 

But it's fine to criticize the President, as Pop has done, but now he is awfully silent on China. The NBA pulls the All-Star game out of Charlotte because NC pulled it's "use whatever bathroom you like" law off the books. 

But I'm sure there will be somebody on here who thinks this is all good. Who knows, maybe we will have common ground on this. I doubt it...


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So the GM of the Houston Rockets Tweets out how we should stand with the pro democracy movement in Hong Kong and then has to take his Tweet down.. China is no longer going to provide a feed for the Lakers preseason game...the NBA gets big bucks doing business in China and doesn't want to risk that relationship so there is pressure to fire the Rockets GM.
> 
> But it's fine to criticize the President, as Pop has done, but now he is awfully silent on China. The NBA pulls the All-Star game out of Charlotte because NC pulled it's "use whatever bathroom you like" law off the books.
> 
> But I'm sure there will be somebody on here who thinks this is all good. Who knows, maybe we will have common ground on this. I doubt it...


*The NBA is beholden to manufactured Chinese " Cash ".....
If the owners had ANY " Balls " they would tell China to shove it 
bring the teams back....
But they don't and they have the same hidden marks that Pelosi,
Biden, Feinstein, and a Whole lot of others have that signifies 
they have sold their credibility down the river.....

Money is a tool and nothing else....
used properly and you can lead a successful/happy life....
Use it improperly and ......well you have what we are 
witnessing right now and into the future until the crooks
are stopped.

The GM is correct ....absolutely correct.
And yes he " stepped " out of the PC line up and called a Crook a Crook...

Now what...none of the Liberals paid attention when the information
was disseminated about Huawei Telecom/China/and the tamping 
down of FREEDOM of SPEECH in CHINA.....!

Hong Kong is in the midst of a revolution for it's FREEDOM !
China does NOT want to let Hong Kong go because they are 
the Wall Street of the Asia/Pacific and more....

Hong Kong is how the Chinese wash their FAKE Ballooned 
economy....if they lose Hong Kong ( which they will ! ) their
FAKE manufactured economy is trash.....*


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

https://twitter.com/SouthPark/status/1181273539799736320/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1181273539799736320&ref_url=https://americanmilitarynews.com/2019/10/communist-china-bans-south-park-cartoon-the-show-issues-epic-response/


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

*How does it feel to be one of the front runners vying for the modern day*
*version of Joseph Goebbels among the forum liberals who frequent this *
*forum.....You are about as disgustingly deceiving as they come....*
*You served how many years in the United States Navy/then Govt subcontracting*
* and this is how you treat the Country that provided you a paycheck...*

*Look back at your posting history...and how you handle the KNOWN TRUTH...*
*You ignore it and support the criminal network that operates behind the scenes.*

*Disgusting.....*

*




*


----------

